# The Spider (Baritone Sax demo)



## Guy Bacos (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a demo dedicated to the _baritone sax_, for chamber orchestra.

The Spider

(The baritone sax used here is from the VSL download library)

Comments are appreciated!


----------



## JBacal (Nov 16, 2010)

Tres chouette!! 

Best,
Jay


----------



## hbuus (Nov 16, 2010)

I think members who get paid by developers to write music using their libraries should not be able to post one mp3 after another here in the Members Composition section. Instead these mp3's should be posted in the Commercial Annoucements section, which would also mean the ordinary rules for commercial annoucements take place, i.e. you can only post one time a month if you are not an advertiser here.

Really, the way it is now, posting mp3s you've been paid to write by a developer is quite simply a way of short-circuiting the way things work here on VI Control.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Jay, appreciated! Like your french accent.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 16, 2010)

Guy that's a wickedly wonderful way to use Baritone Sax! What an inspirational example. Thanks for sharing.

Greg


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 16, 2010)

This is very very cool, Guy!

Thanks for sharing.

Gunther


----------



## José Herring (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Good work!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 16, 2010)

hbuus @ Tue Nov 16 said:


> I think members who get paid by developers to write music using their libraries should not be able to post one mp3 after another here in the Members Composition section. Instead these mp3's should be posted in the Commercial Annoucements section, which would also mean the ordinary rules for commercial annoucements take place, i.e. you can only post one time a month if you are not an advertiser here.
> 
> Really, the way it is now, posting mp3s you've been paid to write by a developer is quite simply a way of short-circuiting the way things work here on VI Control.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but I have to disagree. Regardless of where the music was inspired from, I believe the Composition review section is open to any member who composes music. For some of us, legalities prevent us from posting for feedback which is a shame but I understand why. However, in Guy's case, I don't see his music as the standard fluff we see as a means to sell a product. They are pieces of music that happen to be using VSL. Most times, I forget it's even a sample library because I'm so entranced by his music and compositional abilities. I for one hope there aren't measures to restrict Guy's output on this forum as I do believe a lot of us would be worse off for it. :( 

Great work Guy! As usual of course. o/~ 

David


----------



## windshore (Nov 16, 2010)

I have to agree with the idea that pieces which are written specifically to promote a particular library should just be posted in the Commercial section. It's not that they shouldn't be posted, just not here. I know we're not voting, but how do you separate this from advertising when particular composers _only_ feature one library?


----------



## michaelv (Nov 16, 2010)

A wonderfully atmospheric study in extended tonality, artfully serving to confirm my fear of the arachnid. Extraordinary. It's a shame some people don't appreciate this as it deserves, rather than concentrate on secondary issues.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Greg, Gunther, Jose and Michael! Loved all your comments!  

And special thanks to David!


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 17, 2010)

Creepy in the best sense. Paid or not, the devise is "music first" and from me this is most welcomed in this section.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 17, 2010)

michaelv @ Wed Nov 17 said:


> A wonderfully atmospheric study in extended tonality, artfully serving to confirm my fear of the arachnid. Extraordinary. It's a shame some people don't appreciate this as it deserves, rather than concentrate on secondary issues.





Hannes_F @ Wed Nov 17 said:


> Creepy in the best sense. Paid or not, the devise is "music first" and from me this is most welcomed in this section.



+1 on those 2  Beside that he is mentioning only that it was written for VSL and pointing out the instrument used, but no direct links to the product itself and the mp3 is also just posted on his own website (not using the one in the vsl player).

Back on topic. Great atmosphere Guy. I don't comment much in this section, but listening to your stuff most of the time and love it very deeply. Showing great craftmanship again!


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 17, 2010)

real good once again Guy.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! I guess if the word "creepy" comes to mind, than the objective is reached.  

And thanks everyone for the support here and on that other thread which I don't even want to get involved in. All I'll say is that I do get a great joy of sharing my compositions, and if you get a joy of listening to them and getting something out of it, then I think we have a mutual understanding. If ever I see that my compositions are of no interest to this forum, I will stop posting them, and beside they will simply fade away down the page.

I do point out the source of the dedicated instrument, but this is also to avoid people asking me later in the thread about it, so I say it ahead of time. And I don't deny there is a part of me that has some pride seeing a VSL demo appreciated, but I post foremost as a composer or as much as a composer as whatever some people like to think.

I may remind some people of that thread, although I'm not perfect, I spend more time and commenting on other people's pieces and trying to help them out than the complainers of that thread. And for every single demo I post, I post 3 or 4 comments of other people's pieces meanwhile.

It's sad that I have to justify myself like this, but this is intended for a very small minority of the forum users.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 17, 2010)

Guy, in my honest opinion, this place doesn't deserve to hear your music.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2010)

dcoscina @ Wed Nov 17 said:


> Guy, in my honest opinion, this place doesn't deserve to hear your music.



Hehe..., not true! 

Guy, I would not give too much attention to the other thread.... . o=< 
o-[][]-o


----------



## MichaelL (Nov 17, 2010)

Guy,

I don't give a sh*t if you were paid, and by whom to write this piece. It's not relevant.

It was not at all what I expected for a bari demo. I thought OK -- get ready for some luke warm Gerry Mulligan. But no --you went in a completely different direction --brilliantly.

I understand the spider title and "creepy" responses, but to me this is an example of the great jazz oriented film scores of the 50's and 60's.

Black and white, smoke-filled rooms, whiskey glasses, tension. STELLA!!!!

Nice work -- in great taste. Bravo.

Michael


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 17, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Wed Nov 17 said:


> dcoscina @ Wed Nov 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, in my honest opinion, this place doesn't deserve to hear your music.
> ...



Well I do appreciate Guy's music. Yes, a bit of a generalization of course but not any worse than some of the shit I've been on the receiving end myself.


----------



## stevenson-again (Nov 19, 2010)

> But no --you went in a completely different direction --brilliantly.



i agree - this was really inspirational. a fantastic tonality. i can't wait to rip it off. 

i really like guy's stuff and i particularly find it interesting in the context of a forum like this where we can discuss it, because i can tuck away things that these VIs can do into the vast swamp i call my mind. then, during my grim stumblings for an idea up it will pop, like a perfectly preserved corpse, with which i can tame which ever current crisis of creativity i am being threatened with.

i also find guy's approach refreshing because it is not the usual fare that has to serve picture.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! :D 

Rohan, you got ripped off, you only heard half the piece.  

This link explains it all:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18771

But just for you I put back the full version, and will leave it until the thread fades away.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 19, 2010)

I will say that VSL has never sounded better than in the deft hands of Guy and Alex Temple. Really outstanding work.

I'm finding I'm using VSL more and more since VI Pro came out. It's very musical


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, you guys are super cool! :D


----------

